

Early Stage Startup Founders Should Reconsider Attending SXSW This Year - dmor
http://refer.ly/why-i-m-not-attending-sxsw-this-year/c/fe11402e869411e2bfbf22000a1db8fa

======
yo-mf
Completely disagree with OP. While SXSW did not "make" Twitter, it certainly
helped get things rolling. To say that Twitter was well on its way with tons
of traction is a gross overstatement. What SXSW did was provide a logical
testbed for Twitter in an environment that made sense. If anything, SXSW was
the first large scale event that helped legitimize Twitter.

What I would agree with is that every startup needs to assess whether SXSW
makes sense to attend. Several founders I am close to attended and each come
back with at least a few tangible takeaways. Some met and secured investors
for their seed rounds, others clicked with potential future hires/co-founders,
and then some left with solid biz dev deals that moved the traction needle.

As with any event, you make of it what you put in. If you just go to drink,
eat, and party, then chances are you are wasting the opportunity. If however
you maximize the networking by setting some objectives, showing something
tangible, staying sober, and meeting as many people as you can, then maybe you
can have a positive and worthwhile experience that more than covers the cash
expense and lost productivity.

~~~
xoail
I am curious to know how would one network at sxsw? Last year I was there, it
was so hard to meet potential hires/investors. Is there a guide to network at
large events like sxsw?

------
anemitz
Repost of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5334554>

